# need help on this dress code - SUnday Best



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Trads:

I'm going to be inducted into the National Society of Collegiate Scholars this weekend. Apparently, the dress code is "Sunday Best". What is "Sunday best"? (I've never been to a church on a Sunday)

I just received unfair treatment on my economics midterm and feel like dressing in a more GTH manner to express my anger. I'm thinking about an yellow OCBD, green bow tie (the GTH factor) with white dots, ralph lauren tan flannel pants, and a blue blazer. Is it a little bit too much or is it appropriate? I'm likely to be the only guy in a bow tie there.

Thank you.

Howie


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I would consider my "Sundays Best" to be a dark suit, proper shoes, shirt, and tie, but then again, how many college students even own a suit to wear...

Regardless, I'd go with a suit, at least you'll look decent, even if everyone else doesnt.


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*sunday*

however tempting the go to hell ensemble might be-I would wear a dark suit, white shirt, stripe tie -bow or long- I have worn a bow to formal occasions-probably more acceptable in an academic setting than business occasion!
max


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

Congrats, Untilted. Any scholastic award derserves mad props.

Sunday best: in this case, I'd bet the organizers are simply asking its inductees to avoid rubber soles and hoping for sport coats. With trad, you'll do no wrong. have fun with it. If you have a suit you love and it fits, go for it. is a suit necessary? Probably not. 

In any case, your choice of attire will no doubt run the table.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

To have "Sunday Best" listed as a dress code on anything but an invitation to Church is most inappropriate. 

Sunday Best--in the mind of the hosts, in my opinion--means business attire. To call it Sunday Best is a bit presumptious.

Tilt, I'd put ten dollars down that almost anything you would wear will make you better dressed than most in the room. Your proposed outfit, I think, is probably ok, but you might subdude it just a bit. Maybe the bow with a suit? 

JB


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Joe Tradly said:


> To have "Sunday Best" listed as a dress code on anything but an invitation to Church is most inappropriate.
> 
> Sunday Best--in the mind of the hosts, in my opinion--means business attire. To call it Sunday Best is a bit presumtious.


Spoken like a Yankee, JB. You're in Virginia now. :biggrin2:

What they're wanting is for students to wear the best thing they have, and to take the event seriously. They realize that not all college students will have a suit, but they still want them to dress up. I'd aim for at least a blazer, OCBD and tie, a bow would be fine. In fact, considering your crowd a blazer might be better than a suit.

And congratulations on the award! :teacha:


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

It sounds as though your hosts are rather desperately trying to discourage flip flops, t-shirts, and so on. Enjoy the pat on the back, you've obviously earned it. Congratulations! I second AlanC on the blazer etc., were I a student again, that is the route I would take.

Yours,


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Congrats, tilt. Nice to see with all your 'extra-curricular' activities, you're still keeping up with the books.

I think blazer is fine. I'd pass on the GTH stuff tho. You'll be showing respect for the school and the award. Wear a conservative bow if you want to stand out a little.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Untilted said:


> Hey Trads:
> 
> I'm going to be inducted into the National Society of Collegiate Scholars this weekend. Apparently, the dress code is "Sunday Best". What is "Sunday best"? (I've never been to a church on a Sunday)


Geez, who knows nowadays - I'm in mid-thirties and people don't even dress the way they used to for church when I was a kid (and that was in S. California). Still, hearkening back, I would interpret Sunday Best as meaning a suit or, at a minimum - blazer and tie.

"Sunday Best" is a pretty lame description of a dress code; it's not very desriptive. It used to be - but, not now.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Spoken like a Yankee, JB. You're in Virginia now. :biggrin2:


Is that like "we're not in Kansas anymore"?

JB


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

I think a blazer is the way to go, rather than a suit. I agree with the others that the organizers are trying to prevent flipflops, jeans and such like. The clothes that you have suggested sound fine.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

https://img275.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01165sl5.jpg

it's too cold today, so i decided not to wear the blazer. Everyone mistakes my tightly woven corduroy jacket for tweed jacket, so I wore that instead. I think tweed has a scholar feel to it.

Other items:
BB slim fit OCBD
J.Crew maroon University Stripe bow tie
RL wool pants, pleated

A Yalie gave a keynote speech, no sack, no cuffs on pants, no repp tie.....ocbd tho.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

a closer look of the combo:

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01168pr6.jpg


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Looks Great!


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Is that like "we're not in Kansas anymore"?
> 
> JB


I think it's some kind of an abstract reference to the victorious march of Connecticut Yankees through Virginia in the 1860's which I think means that perhaps you should wear a blue uniform and whistle "John Brown's Body" while in Dixie........


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

God look. Is that the crest of your school on the tie?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

nope. it's not.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Looks good, tilt, and again, congrats on the award!


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Untilted said:


> a closer look of the combo:
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01168pr6.jpg


Tilt, I think you're tie is upside down. Those shields seem to be pionting in the wrong direction.

JB


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

damn, it really was upside down. Hopefully no one noticed this tiny detail.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Untilted said:


> damn, it really was upside down. Hopefully no one noticed this tiny detail.


I'm certain no one did! Leave it to Ask Andy-ites to nit pick the tiniest detail!

(great tie, by the by)

JB


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Untilted said:


> damn, it really was upside down. Hopefully no one noticed this tiny detail.


Whew! I thought my monitor was upside down!:icon_smile_wink:


----------

